# Helping with the pc



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Bless Archie, its hard work being a cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor boy - you've exhausted him


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice to see he's earning his keep.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

And he's so good keeping his mittens on so the PC doesn't get smeary! What a good lad


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

That thread in the background obviously didn't interest him


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a handsome boy.:001_tt1:


----------

